# Don's Crunching madness



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

nah jk

but it is about crunching, as i love what crunching does, and stands for.

so here we go, this is NOT gonna be done quick so be patient

i have this bookshelf thingie at my place that i was about to throw out, but then i thought, hey, i can fit a mb in there along with a psu and a hd in every single little room 

this is the bookshelf thingie 







what im gonna do is first to find 8 mb trays, 

mount them on the side, like this :




hope you can see where im getting

mounting it like that will make better room for the stuff, and as you can see there is room for 8 crunchers in total, 

i will buy the parts little by little, maybe get some donated harddrives etc, 

it isnt gonna be i7s etc, but just some duallys and quaddys i find for cheaps, 

there is also gonne be added some doors to it to make the noise go away, and then alot of fans

hope you crunching guys like it, 
i do, will get back to this as soon as i get my dremel thingie with saw blades


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 12, 2010)

The thinking of a true genious! I like your idea but i'm not too sure about mounting the mobo's sideways. Can you not just keep them like you have the one in the pic? Upgrading would certainly be easier that way 

Cruncher & central heating all in one!



> there is also gonne be added some doors to it to make the noise go away, and then alot of fans



Will get a bit warm in there I think


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2010)

Newegg has a AMD Sempron 140 Sargas 2.7GHz for $32 free shipping that can be unlocked with a 785G chipset


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

free shipping as in the states right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> The thinking of a true genious! I like your idea but i'm not too sure about mounting the mobo's sideways. Can you not just keep them like you have the one in the pic? Upgrading would certainly be easier that way
> 
> Cruncher & central heating all in one!
> 
> ...



hmm youre prob. right, i might add an extra shelf in each room, to put the mb on top?


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103698


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for the suggestion bro, but when you impoort stuff like that here then  you have to pay, and then its not worth it anymore

i would have to pay more for the import cost, like 35$, and thats not with taxes


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2010)

AMD Sempron 140 2.7GHz Socket AM3 1MB Cache Retail...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

haha thank you, 

do you know what i can expect from one of those?


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/AMD-...M3-27GHz-512KB-L2-Cache-HT-4000MHz-45W-Retail

I just put one together,, unlocked the second core,, runs strong for 32bucks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

so theyre only unlockable to 2cores? or can i expect more from it?

found it here for 38$~


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.dabs.com/products/amd-sempron-140-2-7ghz-am3-1mb-45w-63BD.html?refs=4294951761
On this chip just 2 cores,, I'm sure other chips can give you more


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for the links, but the total cost with shipping etc will be almost the same as ordering it from a danish shop, well i might save 1-2 £, but that is not worth it if i have to RMA it etc, you know


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

I like your idea Don. Can't wait to see how this ends up!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

thank you

i have no idea where it will end, im just collecting ideas atm


----------

